# Can't decide



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm cleaning out the garage and parts bid to make room and for other items to buy and can't decide which wheel set to sell and keep.

1 2015 Syncros RP2.0 set that came stock on a Scott 20 solace

2 2016 Reynolds Solitude

Both ride about the same(I'm not good enough to tell the difference),weigh the same, and have very close to the same amount of mileage. I only want to keep one set. What sets them apart is different cassettes 11-25 - 11-32 is the reason I use the 2 sets. I do have a chain whip and lock ring tool so it is just as easy to swap out the cassettes on 1 wheel set. I know its not earth shattering but any opinion is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

So if you like them equally well, one question is, which can you get more $$ for?

Do a search on Google or eBay and see what they are selling for.

A Google search will also help you see which ones are more trouble prone which might be the ones you want to rid yourself of.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know anything about the Reynolds set, but regarding the Syncros RP 2.0 they are nice, but will be undervalued by anybody shopping for wheels. Good DT Swiss wheelset rebranded, strong and weight is very reasonable. 

Unfortunately, you won't be able to sell them for more than a couple hundred dollars brand new even though buying a comparable new wheelset would cost substantially more. I sold a pair for $300 including the tires a couple years ago, doubt they'd go for as much now... so you might as well ride them!


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

Good point. With name recognition of the Reynolds set I probably would make more. Most people don't know the RP2.0 are a dt swiss set. Before you put that out there I was leaning toward keeping the reynolds solely because they were newer. I really don't have a preference either way they both ride the same to me.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If you do try to sell the RP2.0's, here are the specs:

RP2.0 wheelset:
Front wheel: 18 spoke, 670 g
Rear wheel: 24 spoke, 870 g
Total weight: 1540 g


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks. The specs on this set is really nice and the Reynolds are only 35- 60g more. I use both for training and recreational rides. I'll probably put them up for sale in the spring for maximum value.


----------

